# USB debugging NOT working after OTA



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

anyone else having this issue??? i wanna root!


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

i will bump this everyday until i die


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Droidhive.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

?


----------

